# CPU trotz AiO sehr heiß



## RavionHD (16. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich war bis vor Kurzem für etwa 3-4 Wochen im Urlaub bzw nicht zu Hause und habe den Rechner daher nicht genutzt.
Ich nutze ein 5600X inkl.  MSI MAG CORELIQUID 360R AiO.

Ich wollte soeben eine Runde Warzone spielen und merke dass die CPU Temperatur auf über 90 Grad steigt!
Auch die Idle Temp liegt ständig bei 55 Grad und mehr.

Davor wurde die CPU unter Last vielleicht knapp über 70 Grad warm.

Was kann den da defekt sein an der Wakü?

Ich habe die Wärmeleitpaste ausgetauscht, die Idle Temps sind daraufhin auf etwas unter 50 Grad gesunken, in Last wird die CPU trotzdem über 90 Grad warm.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Richu006 (16. August 2021)

Evtl. Pumpe defekt, etwas verstooft und nur sehr wenig oder gar kein durchfluss... 
Fass mal beide schläuche in betrieb an... im normalfall sollten beide schläuche nahezu gleichmässig warm (nicht heiss)werden. Ebenfalls der radiator sollte sich schnell erwärmen.

Ich tippe auf sehr wenig durchfluss


----------



## HardlineAMD (17. August 2021)

Es reicht aus, die Luft die vom Radiator rausgeblasen wird mal mit der Hand zu fühlen.
Wie hoch war die Zimmertemperatur?
IDLE-Temp bei 50°C?   
Mein 5800X hat 36°C mit der AIO aus meiner SIG.


----------



## Lexx (17. August 2021)

Kannst du die Pumpe hören?
Durchflussmesser (auch optisch)?

Pumpe scheint eingefressen zu sein... 
(Fördert nicht mehr gscheit.)


----------



## NatokWa (17. August 2021)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Mein 5800X hat 36°C mit der AIO aus meiner SIG.


Will ja net meckern ...aber .... welche Sig ?


----------



## doedelmeister (17. August 2021)

HardlineAMD schrieb:


> Mein 5800X hat 36°C mit der AIO aus meiner SIG.


Nie im Leben.  Die neuen 5000er von haben Precision Boost Overdrive und wenn die Temps so niedrig sind boosten die höher sodass die Temperatur automatisch steigt. Selbst mit ner Custom Wakü wirst du nie diese Temperaturen erreichen. Mein 5800X boostet in die 70iger Grads bei Spielen  und ich hab mit dem Dark Rock Pro4 ein Kühler der ner AiO nicht viel nachsteht.

Zum TE: halt mal die Hand im Betrieb auf die Pumpe ob die vibriert. Wenn die Temperaturen sehr stark steigen nach kurzer Zeit ist meisten die Pumpe hin.


----------



## Richu006 (17. August 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Nie im Leben.  Die neuen 5000er von haben Precision Boost Overdrive und wenn die Temps so niedrig sind boosten die höher sodass die Temperatur automatisch steigt. Selbst mit ner Custom Wakü wirst du nie diese Temperaturen erreichen. Mein 5800X boostet in die 70iger Grads bei Spielen  und ich hab mit dem Dark Rock Pro4 ein Kühler der ner AiO nicht viel nachsteht.
> 
> Zum TE: halt mal die Hand im Betrieb auf die Pumpe ob die vibriert. Wenn die Temperaturen sehr stark steigen nach kurzer Zeit ist meisten die Pumpe hin.


Glaube Hardline spricht von der Idle temp... wenn er von 36°C spricht. Und das klingt nach einem realistischen Wert.
50°C wie vom TE klingen für idle schon  sehr hoch.


----------



## Blackout27 (17. August 2021)

Ich tippe auf Luft im Kreislauf. Am besten mal den PC auf den Kopf stellen und leicht bewegen. Sollte das nichts bewirken ggf. die Pumpe im Bios zusätzlich zu den anderen Vorschlägen kontrollieren. Sofern diese Defekt ist hilft nur die Garantie.


----------



## RavionHD (19. August 2021)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

Ich hab mal den Radiator ordentlich gereinigt, dadurch sind die Temperaturen gerade im IDLE stark gesunken.

IDLE knapp über 40 Grad, aber LAST in Warzone bis zu 88 Grad.

Das ist noch immer deutlich mehr als früher.

Ich habe auch beide Schläuche berührt und bemerkt dass ein Schlauch etwas warm wird, der Andere jedoch garnicht.

Was könnte das sein? Pumpe defekt? Schlauch verstopft?


----------



## grumpy-old-man (19. August 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe auch beide Schläuche berührt und bemerkt dass ein Schlauch etwas warm wird, der Andere jedoch garnicht.


Das ist ganz normal. Der eine transportiert die erwärmte Kühlflüssigkeit in den Radiator, dort kühlt die Flüssigkeit ab und wird wieder zur CPU transportiert.

Wie hast Du die AIO denn verbaut? Radiator in der Front oder im Deckel? Ein Bild wäre sicherlich recht hilfreich.


----------



## Richu006 (19. August 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Das ist ganz normal. Der eine transportiert die erwärmte Kühlflüssigkeit in den Radiator, dort kühlt die Flüssigkeit ab und wird wieder zur CPU transportiert.
> 
> Wie hast Du die AIO denn verbaut? Radiator in der Front oder im Deckel? Ein Bild wäre sicherlich recht hilfreich.



Also normalerweise sind in so einem kleinen Kreislauf einer AIO keine nennenswerten unterschiede im Kreislauf bemerkbar... da sollte maximal 1-2 grad Differenz vom Zulauf und Ablauf von CPU herrschen.

Diese differenz wird grösser je geringer der Durchfluss... 
Eine von Hand fühlbare differenz deutet auf sehr wenig durchfluss hin. Ich denke die Pumpe hat entweder einen weg. Oder aber es hat sich irgendwo im Kreislauf dreck oder weichmacher abgelagert, welche nun zu einer Verstopfung führen.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (19. August 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also normalerweise sind in so einem kleinen Kreislauf einer AIO keine nennenswerten unterschiede im Kreislauf bemerkbar... da sollte maximal 1-2 grad Differenz vom Zulauf und Ablauf von CPU herrschen.


Grundsätzliche gebe ich Dir absolut Recht. Aber er spricht ja von etwas warm.  Aber bei meiner 360er Eisbär - welche ich gerade erst gewartet habe, kann man dann doch einen Unterschied recht leicht erspüren. Wieso auch immer....


----------



## RavionHD (19. August 2021)

So, Amazon erstattet mir das Teil komplett, ich bekomme die 133 Euro die ich damals bezahlt habe komplett zurück, ich könnte das gleiche für 118 Euro kaufen, heißt ich würde die AiO neu erhalten inkl. 15 Euro.

Frage ist nur ob ich nicht ein besseres kaufen sollte jetzt? Gibt es da Empfehlungen (360mm)?


----------



## Eyren (20. August 2021)

Solang du nicht aus Platzgründen auf die AIO angewiesen bist, kauf dir für 50€ einen gescheiten Luftkühler und die 83€ packst du ins Sparschwein um dann bald eine richtige WaKü zu bauen.

Ähm nein also was ich meine ist die Arctic Liquid freezer hat soweit ich das überblicken sehr gute Bewertungen. 









						Arctic Liquid Freezer II ab € 134,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Arctic Liquid Freezer II ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (geschlossenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Die Revision 1 dieser AIO läuft nun seit ungefähr 6 Jahren wartungsfrei erst bei mir und seit einigen Jahren bei meinem Kumpel.

Ansonsten empfehle ich am liebsten so eine Eisbär-Lösung. Dank modularen Aufbau kann man den Kreislauf erweitern. Ebenso hat man bei dieser AIO wirklich mal die Möglichkeit Wasser nachzufüllen etc.









						Alphacool Eisbaer 360 ab € 138,30 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## IICARUS (20. August 2021)

Wenn AIO, dann würde ich mir die neue ALC AIO kaufen.
Aber nicht wegen den RGBs die nun überarbeitet mit dabei kommen.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ab € 159,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 775, 11… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Gibt es mittlerweile auch als Pro Variante.








						Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora 360 ab € 189,89 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alphacool Eisbaer Pro Aurora 360 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Typ: intern (offenes System) • Kühlkörper: CPU • Kühlkörpermaterial: Kupfer • Kompatibilität: CPU 1700, 2… ✔ Komplettsets ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Vorteile zu der alten Variante (ohne RGB) sind mehrere.

1. Schlauch ohne Weichnacher.
2. Neue Pumpe die sogar mit voller Drehzahl lautlos ist.
3. Schlauch ist jetzt 13/8mm statt 11/8mm und dadurch kann der Schlauch nicht abknicken und muss auch kein Knickschutz mehr mit verbaut haben.

Ansonsten hat die AIO die gleichen Vorteile wie der Vorgänger.
1. Radiator aus Kupfer und nicht aus Alu, was bei anderen normalerweise der Fall ist.
2. Erweiterbar durch Schnellverschlüsse.
3. Schläuche sind verschraubt und können jederzeit demontiert oder ausgetauscht werden.
4. Kühlflüssigkeit kann jederzeit ergänzt oder gar komplett ausgetauscht werden.
5. Sollte doch mal in einem echtem custom Loop umgebaut werden, kann der Radiator mit übernommen werden.

Bei der AIO von Alphacool handelt es sich im Grunde um eine custom AIO, weil alles Modular aufgebaut ist. Nur kommt diese ohne AGB und Vormontiert an. Wobei ohne AGB auch nicht ganz stimmt, da der CPU-Kühler eine kleinen AGB mit beinhaltet. Aber das rechne ich jetzt nicht so an,  wie bei einer echten custom Wasserkühlung.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich hab mal den Radiator ordentlich gereinigt, dadurch sind die Temperaturen gerade im IDLE stark gesunken.


AIOs haben oft Radiatoren aus Aluminium verbaut und der Nachteil damit ist, das der Kühler, der aus Kupfer besteht durch ein chemischer Prozess schneller korrodiert. Zwar wird in der Kühlflüssigkeit Korrosionsschutz vorhanden sein, aber damit wir die Korrosion nur herausgezogen und nicht gänzlich verhindert. Oft setzt sich daher auch der Kühler zu, was zum einen dann dazu führt, dass die Wärme nicht mehr gut aufgenommen wird und zudem sich der Durchfluss verschlechtert.

Daher reicht manchmal das Reinigen des Radiators nicht aus, da hierzu auch der Kühler mit zerlegt werden muss.


----------



## NetzNinja (24. August 2021)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Nie im Leben.  Die neuen 5000er von haben Precision Boost Overdrive und wenn die Temps so niedrig sind boosten die höher sodass die Temperatur automatisch steigt. Selbst mit ner Custom Wakü wirst du nie diese Temperaturen erreichen. Mein 5800X boostet in die 70iger Grads bei Spielen  und ich hab mit dem Dark Rock Pro4 ein Kühler der ner AiO nicht viel nachsteht.
> 
> Zum TE: halt mal die Hand im Betrieb auf die Pumpe ob die vibriert. Wenn die Temperaturen sehr stark steigen nach kurzer Zeit ist meisten die Pumpe hin.


meiner ist im Idle  auch unter 40°c


----------



## ApolloX30 (26. August 2021)

Ja, Alphacool ist mit aktuellen Produkten wegen Qualität und Erweiterbarkeit recht gut dabei.


----------



## HardlineAMD (27. August 2021)

NatokWa schrieb:


> Will ja net meckern ...aber .... welche Sig ?


Gab anscheinend ein Forenupdate. Vorher gabs unterm Avatar eine Button, bei dem die Hardware angezeigt wurde, kA warum die das entfernt haben.








						HardlineAMD
					






					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				



Und eben eine Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240. Temps bei Volllast um die 75°C dank angepasster Spannung und CTR2.0 .
Der 5800X boostet mit 1,32V auf allen Kernen mit 4,7GHz.


----------

